# مطار منتدى الكنيسه العربيه



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2008)

هنا في مطار**



تحط الطائرات يومياً محملة بأخوة وأخوات جدد

فنقف جميعاً لنستقبلهم في 

قاعة الترحيب بالضيوف

بفرح وسرور...:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




نمسك بيدهم
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونخرج معهم من

قاعة الترحيب

متجهين إلي ذلك المرسى

فنستقل القوارب ونبحر سوياً في بحر

بقلوب مملوءة بالحب وبالأخوة الصادقة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وما أن يحل المساء وتتساقط الثلوج حتى نعود للمنتدى سريعاً لنجتمع من 

جديد

فحرارة اللقاء تذيب ثلوج البعد والمسافات بيننا وبين الأعضاء الجدد فليس 

هناك فرق بين 

صغير وكبير ، ولا بين جنسية وأخرى ، كلنا عائلة واحدة...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ثم أن مايطرح في

يخرج من قلوب الجميع يتدفق تدفق رائع لا يقف كالشلال لا يتوقف 

والإبداع في

ينزل غزيراً كالأمطار ليسقي أرض جميع الأقسام بأصدق العبارات 

والحروف .. وأجمل المواضيع والردود

تستغربون من كلامي !! وقد تظنون أنني أُبالغ !! ولكن ما أقوله صحيح

جميعاً هنا يعمل بجد ونشاط ، ساعين نحو هدف محدد وهو رقي المنتدى 

ولمعانه والأهم من ذلك

جميعنا نحمل شعار

**لا للكسل**




وإن تعبنا .. نذهب سريعاً لمنتجع الراحة والأستجمام نلعب ونلهو بأجمل 

المسابقات والألعاب فهذه

المساحة مخصصة للجميع من الصغير إلي الكبير

نتبادل فيها الأبتسامات والضحكات وأجمل التعليقات والنكات...:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



وبعد الأسترخاء والراحة نخرج من هذه الواحة

فماذا نرى؟

في 

منتديات واقسام بارقة

فهل تعلم من وراء كل ذلك؟؟؟

أنهم أناس سخروا أنفسهم لخدمتنا ببناء 

ليكون بيتاً ثاني لنا 

ومن ثم وضعوا كل مانريده بين أيدينا 

أنهم قلوب كالشموع تحترق من أجل إسعادنا

فلنعمل جاهدين لإسعادهم....

هؤلاء هم أفراد أسرتنا .. وهذه هي حديقتنا

أشجارها وأزهارها مختلفة لكنها جميلة .. كأفرادها جنسياتهم مختلفة 

لكن قلوبهم صافية

فإن كان هناك من يريد أن يجتمع معنا في حديقتنا

ما عليه سوى البحث عن عنوان 


بيتنا الذي يجمعنااااا ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 أكتوبر 2008)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو بجد الموضوع عملتيه يا كاندى بطريقه تحفه ولذيذه اوى
تسلم ايدك حبيبتى على موضوعك الرائع​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 أكتوبر 2008)

تعرفوا يا اخواتى بجد انا كنت مشتركة فى منتديات كتييييييييييير وبعدين بالصدفة كدا كنت بدور على حاجة وبصيت لقيت نفسى فى منتديات الكنيسة قولت اسجل نفسى فيه زى اى منتدى بس بصراحة لقيت حماسكم وحبكم الشديد للمنتدى ( باسم الصليب ) خليتونى احبه بجد وبقى هو  المنتدى المفضل ليا وقليل اووووووووووووووووووى ما بدخل منتدى تانى غيره بجد ربنا يحافظ على الاخوة والنشاط والعلاقة الجميلة دى .....................

شكرا ليك يا كاندى على الكلام الرائع دا ربنا يباركك


----------



## Ferrari (14 أكتوبر 2008)

حقيقى الموضوع هاااااااااااااااااااااااايل ومهما وصفته مش ها وفيه حقه

عجبنى جداً الموضوع يا كاندى تسلم ايديك

الرب يباركِك ويعوض تعب محبتك

​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع روعة يا دودو

تسلم ايدك يا عسل





​


----------



## kalimooo (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رائع اخت كاندي موضوعك
ربنا يبارك تعبك
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## candy shop (15 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو بجد الموضوع عملتيه يا كاندى بطريقه تحفه ولذيذه اوى​
> 
> تسلم ايدك حبيبتى على موضوعك الرائع​


 

ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (15 أكتوبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> تعرفوا يا اخواتى بجد انا كنت مشتركة فى منتديات كتييييييييييير وبعدين بالصدفة كدا كنت بدور على حاجة وبصيت لقيت نفسى فى منتديات الكنيسة قولت اسجل نفسى فيه زى اى منتدى بس بصراحة لقيت حماسكم وحبكم الشديد للمنتدى ( باسم الصليب ) خليتونى احبه بجد وبقى هو المنتدى المفضل ليا وقليل اووووووووووووووووووى ما بدخل منتدى تانى غيره بجد ربنا يحافظ على الاخوة والنشاط والعلاقة الجميلة دى .....................
> 
> شكرا ليك يا كاندى على الكلام الرائع دا ربنا يباركك


 
احنا كمان سعداء بوجوده معانا 

شكراااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (15 أكتوبر 2008)

ferrari قال:


> حقيقى الموضوع هاااااااااااااااااااااااايل ومهما وصفته مش ها وفيه حقه​
> عجبنى جداً الموضوع يا كاندى تسلم ايديك​
> الرب يباركِك ويعوض تعب محبتك​



ميرسى اوى يا فرارى 

على ردك الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (15 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> موضوع روعة يا دودو​
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا عسل​
> 
> ...


 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا فراشتى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (15 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *رائع اخت كاندي موضوعك*​
> *ربنا يبارك تعبك*
> *سلام المسيح*​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لزوقك ولتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## سانت تريزا (15 أكتوبر 2008)

الرب يبارك محبه التعب فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## جيلان (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*بجد عندك حق فى كل كلمة قولتيها
كلنا هنا بنحس اننا فى بيتنا وبين اخواتنا
ميرسى حبيبتى على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (18 أكتوبر 2008)

_*بجد حلو اوى يامامتى تسلم ايدك ياحبيبتى ​*_


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2008)

سانت تريزا قال:


> الرب يبارك محبه التعب فى هذا الموضوع



شكرااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## rana1981 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع وانا جد بحس حالي بين عيلتي لما كون بالمنتدى​*


----------



## amjad-ri (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع

تسلم ايدك  ​*


----------



## candy shop (22 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *بجد عندك حق فى كل كلمة قولتيها*
> *كلنا هنا بنحس اننا فى بيتنا وبين اخواتنا*
> *ميرسى حبيبتى على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع*


 

شكراااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (22 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*بجد حلو اوى يامامتى تسلم ايدك ياحبيبتى ​*_


 
ميرسى يا انجى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يخليكى​


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *موضوع رائع وانا جد بحس حالي بين عيلتي لما كون بالمنتدى​*


 

اكيد يا رانا 

كلنا اسره واحده 

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *موضوع رائع​*
> 
> 
> _*تسلم ايدك *_​


 
ميرسى ليك يا امجد

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## botros_22 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رائع

شكرا​


----------



## sosana (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الله عليكي يا كاندي
بجد رووووووووووووعة جدا
تسلم ايدك على الكلمات الجميلة جدا دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمري


----------



## candy shop (26 أكتوبر 2008)

gewly قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع​
> شكرا​


 

ميرسى اوى لزوقك​


----------



## candy shop (26 أكتوبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> الله عليكي يا كاندي
> بجد رووووووووووووعة جدا
> تسلم ايدك على الكلمات الجميلة جدا دي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمري


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا سوسنه يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع غااااااااية فى الروعة 

تسلم ايديكى يا أحلى كاندى *​


----------



## candy shop (29 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *موضوع غااااااااية فى الروعة *​
> 
> 
> *تسلم ايديكى يا أحلى كاندى *​





ميرسى لزوقك يا قمر​


----------



## zama (15 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة حلوة المطار
شكرا جزيلا....................


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*اللة عليكي يا كاندي 
بجد موضوع رائع ومليان برائحة الورد اللي عطرتي بيها افاقنا يا سيدتي الجميلة
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## candy shop (18 ديسمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> فكرة حلوة المطار
> شكرا جزيلا....................


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (18 ديسمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اللة عليكي يا كاندي​*
> *بجد موضوع رائع ومليان برائحة الورد اللي عطرتي بيها افاقنا يا سيدتي الجميلة*
> 
> *ربنا يعوضك*​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا حبيبتى

ربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## SALVATION (18 ديسمبر 2008)

_جميل جدا الموضوع كاندى
تحفة تشبيهاتك فعلاا
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _جميل جدا الموضوع كاندى​_
> _تحفة تشبيهاتك فعلاا_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا تونى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## MarMar2004 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسي كتير يا كاندي علي الموضوع الجميل ده بجد اسلوبك في التعبير حكاية
ربنا يحفظك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (10 يناير 2009)

marmar2004 قال:


> مرسي كتير يا كاندي علي الموضوع الجميل ده بجد اسلوبك في التعبير حكاية
> ربنا يحفظك ويبارك حياتك


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا مرمر يا حبيبتى

ربنا يكون معاكى يا قمر​


----------

